# I need a belt for my mini lathe



## Kalai (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I need a drive belt for my mini lathe, it is a cheap mini lathe from china and it does not have a brand or a name, the broken belt measures 12 inches long.
I am not sure if this is a item that you can get at a harbor freight or grizzly store or another store like those, anyway if there is someone out there that can get one for me I will pay for the belt and or trade for some nice curly Koa pen blanks.  Thanks and aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.beltsforanything.com/site1.php  call them, they will hook you up.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jan 23, 2011)

Take the broken belt to your local auto parts store. They should be able to order a replacement.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 23, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> http://www.beltsforanything.com/site1.php  call them, they will hook you up.



Another vote for these folks... call them, give them the dimensions or if it has a name on the belt, They can about match anything you need, for a very good price and have it in your mailbox in 3 days.

I bought 3 belts for my Jet1014, including shipping, for less than Jet wanted for one...excluding shipping.


----------



## aggromere (Jan 23, 2011)

I checked the beltsforanything web site.  How do you find the belts for the jet 1014.  I need to get a couple of spare belts but can't figure out what category to search in, or are they special order?


----------



## Chthulhu (Jan 23, 2011)

Peter, according to their manuals the 1014 and 1014 VS both use a 260J ribbed v-belt; try searching for that.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you can't find the belt like was the case for mine then another option is a large O Ring.  Worked for me and is still working on my back up lathe.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 23, 2011)

Chris  I called them on a Monday morning and received my belts on Wed afternoon. Great people to work with.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks, I will give them a call and see if I can get a few belts for my lathe.  Aloha and Mahalo nui loa.

Chris "Kalai"


----------

